# Birds of Prey



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Today I visited Wichita Mountain Wildlife Refuge, but the main attraction was indoors! At the Refuge Visitor Center, a Hawker was showing two hawks and an owl. I got up close and personal with the birds, as you can see.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Wonderful photos..really stunning.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I really like that first one, from the profile view of the head to the great detailing of everything.


----------



## AjaxMinoan (Oct 30, 2011)

I work at the Washington State University in Vancouver, and have beheld some breathtaking activity by the Great Horned Owls on the campus hill. Just the other night one of them was circling a campus cat. I hope the cat got to cover. Sometimes they buzz our windshields when we drive down the hill. The problem is it is at night, and sightings are usually very brief. These owls are very large and magnificent, but I don't think I can get a picture or good film of it. 
  A great strand of thickets near the buildings allows rabbits shelter, and causes their numbers to grow a great deal. You couple this with the surrounding woods of Evergreens, and you have hungry owls looking for snacks. Coyotes stalk the campus as well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

AjaxMinoan said:


> I work at the Washington State University in Vancouver, and have beheld some breathtaking activity by the Great Horned Owls on the campus hill. Just the other night one of them was circling a campus cat. I hope the cat got to cover. Sometimes they buzz our windshields when we drive down the hill. The problem is it is at night, and sightings are usually very brief. These owls are very large and magnificent, but I don't think I can get a picture or good film of it.
> A great strand of thickets near the buildings allows rabbits shelter, and causes their numbers to grow a great deal. You couple this with the surrounding woods of Evergreens, and you have hungry owls looking for snacks. Coyotes stalk the campus as well.


The big owls are fascinating, but hard to see and harder to photograph. I'm glad you got to see them!


----------



## Libby13 (Jul 31, 2011)

Owls are my favorite!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## MD2004 (Apr 18, 2017)

Gorgeous! But on the other hand - those birds look kinda sad. I think flying animals shouldn't be kept in captivity since they need much more space to feel content.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Beautiful photos, Claw.

The only bird of this kind I've ever seen close up is a Barn Owl which was the most beautiful gold and white colour. It's breast feathers felt as soft as silk to the touch but it regarded me with such a haughty stare it was unnerving!


----------

